# Multirolle reinigen und fetten



## fxschmxxstxrp (2. September 2013)

Hallo

Ich will meine Abu Revo Stx Rolle reinigen und fetten.

Mit was kann ich die reinigen und welches Fett soll ich nehmen ?

Gibt es eine deutsche Anleitung dafür ?


----------



## Wollebre (2. September 2013)

*AW: Multirolle reinigen und fetten*

eine deutsche Anleitung nicht gefunden, aber eine in einem amerikanischen Board:
http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=4347.0


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (3. September 2013)

*AW: Multirolle reinigen und fetten*

Zum Reinigen hat sich bisher Kaltreiniger (z.Bsp. Nigrin), ne Zahnbürste, Pinsel und Druckluftpistole bewährt. Man kann zwar auch andere Lösungsmittel verwenden, aber Kaltreiniger greift andere Materialien am wenigsten an und stinkt dir nicht die Bude voll.

Zum Thema Fette und Öle dürftest du mittlerweile genug im Board finden.

Und wenn du eh zerlegst, ggf. die entsprechenden Teile (Pinion Gear u.ä.) mit Polierpaste (Elsterglanz o.ä.) auf Hochglanz polieren. Aber nicht übertreiben.

Nur eine Warnung, wenn du mechanisch/handwerklisch unbegabt bist, zerlege nur das was du auch leicht wieder zusammen bekommst. Ist zwar wirklich keine Hexerei die Rolle, aber für manch einen doch schon zu viel.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (3. September 2013)

*AW: Multirolle reinigen und fetten*

Danke für die Infos.

Zum reinigen habe ich gelesen das man Petrolium nehmen soll da es nich all zu aggressiv ist.

Ich habe mich dann noch für ein Fett Namens Hot Sauce entschieden.

Als Rollenöl dachte ich an Silikonöl von Jenzi.


Ich hoffe das sich dieses zusammen verträgt .


----------



## inselkandidat (3. September 2013)

*AW: Multirolle reinigen und fetten*

das passt schon mit den Schmierstoffen. Zum Zerlegen, Fetten und zusammensetzen hier noch ne deutsche Anleitung einer sx, sollte aber für ne stx tas selbe sein...

http://abugarciarevo.de/?p=297


----------



## juma (3. September 2013)

*AW: Multirolle reinigen und fetten*

Hier deine STX ist zu 100 prozent identisch....



http://barsch-alarm.de/News/article/sid=1510.html


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (3. September 2013)

*AW: Multirolle reinigen und fetten*

Ich hoffes mal das es auch mit dem Petrolium geht.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (4. September 2013)

*AW: Multirolle reinigen und fetten*

Hallo

Also Petrolium scheint zu gehen.

Kann man die Scheiben am Zahnrad auch mit der Hot Sauce fetten ?

Gibt es nicht doch ein Video wo dieses gezeigt wird ?


----------



## Purist (4. September 2013)

*AW: Multirolle reinigen und fetten*

Ich kenne nur diese beiden Videos, wo ein und dieselbe STX das Opfer ist, das eine ist älter, man sieht nicht viel, aber lustiger. Amis halt: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OybHTmQtma0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa1xpXiSVWg

Ich halte nichts von Hot Sauce, aber jeder wie er mag. Was geölt gehört, steht genauso in der Ambassadeuranleitung (die bei der Rolla dabei ist) wie das Einzige, was gefettet werden sollte.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (5. September 2013)

*AW: Multirolle reinigen und fetten*

Die Videos sind super 

Aber ich habe da noch Fragen wo ich nicht ganz genau weis wie ?


Soll man die Plastik Schraube am Walzenlager nur mit der Hand fest ziehen ?
Wird das Walzenlager generel nur geölt oder gefettet ?
Mir war so als bei der neuen Rolle Fett dran war.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe werden alle Kugellager geölt und die anderen Sachen gefettet ?

Kann man die Bremsscheiben auch mit der Hot Sauce Fett fetten oder gar nicht ?


----------



## inselkandidat (5. September 2013)

*AW: Multirolle reinigen und fetten*

Das Walzenlager ist die Rücklaufsperre - besser nur Öl!
Kein Fett/Öl auf die Bremsscheiben! Ist mir durch zuviel Fett mal passiert, danach bremste die Rolle wie nen Schlittschuh auf dem Eis...
Zahnräder fetten und Kugellager ölen.
zu der Plastikschraube kann ich nix sagen, weiß nicht so recht welche du meinst?;+


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (5. September 2013)

*AW: Multirolle reinigen und fetten*

ich meine die  platikhülse die man beim walzenlager abschrauben kann.

Ich dachte Fett wäre gut für die Bremsscheiben |kopfkrat


----------



## Purist (5. September 2013)

*AW: Multirolle reinigen und fetten*



andreasp schrieb:


> Soll man die Plastik Schraube am Walzenlager nur mit der Hand fest ziehen ?
> Wird das Walzenlager generel nur geölt oder gefettet ?
> Mir war so als bei der neuen Rolle Fett dran war.



Wo hast du eine Plastikschraube an der Rolle?



andreasp schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe werden alle Kugellager geölt und die anderen Sachen gefettet ?



Kugellager begnügen sich mit einem Tropfen Öl, nicht zuviel. Der Wormshaft, wo die Schnurführung sitzt, verträgt auch immer Öl. Gleiches gilt für die Spulenbremse (nicht die Rollenbremse).
Gefettet wird lediglich der Maingear, das Getriebe, das schöne größe Rädlein, was unter der Kurbel sitzt, natürlich nur dort, wo es beim drehen mit dem Zahnrad kontakt hat, welches die Spule antreibt. Sieht man eigentlich in den Videos deutlich.



andreasp schrieb:


> Kann man die Bremsscheiben auch mit der Hot Sauce Fett fetten oder gar nicht ?



Es gibt spezielles teures Bremsenfett, normales Fett oder Öl gehört auf keine Bremsscheibe, nirgendwo. Solange die Bremse keine Mucken macht, lasse sie einfach wie sie ist.


----------



## Ossipeter (6. September 2013)

*AW: Multirolle reinigen und fetten*

Das Bremsenfett ist Cal´s und gibt es hier:
http://www.70grad-nord.de/


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (7. September 2013)

*AW: Multirolle reinigen und fetten*

Hallo

Ich werde die Bremsscheiben mal mit Bremsenreiniger säubern damit sie wieder Fettfrei sind.
Reicht da einmal abwischen oder soll man die ne Weile darin baden.

Soll ich die danach erstmal ohne fetten wieder einbauen oder doch mir dieses Fett bestellen ?

wenn ja würde ich mir es aber hier z.B hier kaufen

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cals-Carbont...196?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d43a491ac


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (9. September 2013)

*AW: Multirolle reinigen und fetten*

So,habe die Scheiben entfettet und alles wieder schön zusammengebaut.
Die Bremse funktioniert auch super.
Ich verstehe nicht warum das Cals Greese drauf soll wenn die Bremse funtioniert ,oder wäre das eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme ?


----------



## Purist (9. September 2013)

*AW: Multirolle reinigen und fetten*



andreasp schrieb:


> Die Bremse funktioniert auch super.
> Ich verstehe nicht warum das Cals Greese drauf soll wenn die Bremse funtioniert ,oder wäre das eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme ?



Das soll den Verschleiß mindern und Salz/Wasser von der Bremsscheibe fern halten, folglich auch länger ruckfreien Lauf garantieren.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (10. September 2013)

*AW: Multirolle reinigen und fetten*

So ,habe mir in den Staaten Cals Grease bestellt.
Muss ich halt etwas länger warten aber dafür ist es billiger 
Wenn das Zeug für die Scheiben so gut sein soll dann mache ich es einfach mal drauf


----------



## Wollebre (10. September 2013)

*AW: Multirolle reinigen und fetten*



andreasp schrieb:


> So ,habe mir in den Staaten Cals Grease bestellt.
> Muss ich halt etwas länger warten aber dafür ist es billiger
> *Wenn das Zeug für die Scheiben so gut sein soll dann mache ich es einfach mal drauf*


 
vorher die Bremsscheiben mit Bremsenreiniger, Benzin oder Kaltreiniger gut reinigen und trocknen lassen. (kann man mit einem Fön beschleunigen). Dann auftragen und gut in das Carbongewebe einreiben. Dann wieder alles abwischen bis nur noch ein hauchdünner Film zu sehen ist. Die Metallscheiben brauchen nicht damit eingeschmiert werden! Zuviel Fett verringert die Bremsleistung zu stark!
Schmiere einen ordentlichen Klacks auf die obere Metallscheibe, hilft gegen das Eindringen von Wasser. Die Gummidichtung am Bremsknopf auch damit leicht einschmieren. Wenn du die Rolle nach dem Angeln abspülst, die Bremse gut zudrehen damit kein Wasser eindringen kann. Erst wieder lose drehen wenn die Rolle trocken ist. Lagerung der Rolle immer mit loser Bremse!


----------



## Wollebre (11. September 2013)

*AW: Multirolle reinigen und fetten ABU REVO*

Es wurde die Frage gestellt bezgl. schmieren der Bremsscheiben.
Bei der REVO ist das Bremssystem - wie bei alle Rollen mit Sternradbremse - anders ausgelegt wie bei Stationär- oder Rollen mit Schiebebremse.

Bei Sternradbremsen befindet sich eine Anzahl Bremsscheiben im Getriebezahnrad, und eine Scheibe darunter.

Fast alle Hersteller legen unter das Zahnrad eine Scheibe aus Teflon, Silikon aber auch Scheiben die aussehen wie eine Dichtung aus einem Wasserhahn... Materialbedingt ist mit diesen Scheiben keine saubere Bremsleistung zu erzielen, sondern behindern ein sanftes Anlaufen der Bremse und einen ruckelfreien Schnurabzug. Dazu sind diese Scheiben im Verhältnis zur Größe (Auflagefläche) des Zahnrads meist zu klein wodurch es beim Schnurabzug ruckelt.
Auf dem Foto ist zu sehen, das die Plastikscheibe im Durchmesser um 3-4 mm größer sein könnte ohne die Rücklaufsperre am Einrasten zu behindern. Wenn diese Scheibe gegen Carbon gewechselt wird, erhält man eine sauber funktionierende Bremse und die Bremsleistung wird zusätzlich gesteigert.

Damit das ganze Bremssystem sauber arbeitet, sollten die Bremsscheiben im Getriebezahnrad wie das neue darunter liegende mit Cal`s Bremsenfett behandelt werden. 
Aber damit nicht übertreiben, sonst geht die Bremsleistung wieder zurück.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (22. September 2013)

*AW: Multirolle reinigen und fetten*

Hallo
So da bin ich wieder 

Habe jetzt meine Revo STX  wieder zusammengebaut.
Etwas spät aber das Cals Grease mußte erst durch den Zoll.
Die Rolle läuft wieder butterweich 


Was ich aber nicht genau weiss ob das schon vorher so war ist , die Achse wo die Kurbel dran sitzt hat so ein mm Spiel.
Das heißt ich kann diese ca 1mm nach außen ziehen .
Ist das normal ?


----------



## Schuppi 56 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Multirolle reinigen und fetten*

Hallo 
Nein  Normal nicht  schau mal nach da müsste ein  dünne scheibe sein entweder aus metall oder silent  denn das Spiel  darf nicht sein wegen der zahnräder  die verschieben sich  kenn des Problem  bei comoran rollen  die sind nach  zerlegen auch für spiel anfällig 
lg


----------



## Purist (23. September 2013)

*AW: Multirolle reinigen und fetten*



andreasp schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht genau weiss ob das schon vorher so war ist , die Achse wo die Kurbel dran sitzt hat so ein mm Spiel.
> Das heißt ich kann diese ca 1mm nach außen ziehen .
> Ist das normal ?



Etwas Spiel ist völlig normal und muss sogar so sein, das hängt mit der Sternbremse zusammen und sollte keinerlei Auswirkungen auf das Getriebe haben. |rolleyes


----------

